# Danner Jackall II GTX hunting boot



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

The Jackall II GTX is an awesome boot that was designed for hunters who cover a lot of ground and designed to handle the most rugged of terrain.
I tested these boots by actually using them for my walks on pavement and occasionally on trails to see just how comfortable they would be. Covering anywhere from one to two miles the 7” high above-the-ankle support and deep-cushioned insoles delivered unbelievable comfort and I would have to guess the Jackal II GTX’s would make your feet happy even on that all day hunt. Weighing in at only 46 oz the Jackal II GTX also features Danner Phantom™ outsoles feel and look like a high end athletic shoe allowing for great comfort and traction.
Heading for some mud holes I found the 100% waterproof, breathable GORE-TEX® allowed for waterproof protection. The thick EVA insert allows the boot to be quiet and this is the perfect solution for hunters trying to maintain their cover.
A mixture of a durable full grain leather and Mossy Oak® 1000 Denier nylon upper material is extremely resistant to abrasions, tears, and scuffs, improves breathability, dries quickly and makes this a great looking boot. For more on the Jackall II GTX boot visit www.Danner.com


Review Written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting​


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

I too have a pair of these. I have had them for a while now and they are leaking BIG time. I will never buy another pair of China made Danner boots. They are comfortable, I'll give them that, but not built to last.


----------



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

*Jackall II GTX*

Did you try contacting Danner when the leaking started? I would think they would have stood behind them.
Please reply if you did contact them.


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

They were just outside of the warranty so Gander Mountain; where I bought them; said "sorry". Never tried Danner as I expected to get the same response.


----------

